# DDE my passport for mac n'apparait pas



## Krapidoo (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

j'utilise un DDE "My passport for Mac" afin d'effectuer ma sauvegarde Time Machine. Hier, j'ai souhaité effectuer une sauvegarde et au début, pas de problème. J'ai laissé pour suivre la sauvegarde et au bout d'un moment, mon Macbook Pro s'est mis en veille. J'ai voulu vérifier où en était la sauvegarde et là, un message m'indique que le DDE n'a pas été éjecté correctement et que la sauvegarde n'a pas été effectuée.

Lorsque j'ai reconnecté le DDE en USB, celui ci n'apparait pas dans le Finder ni sur le bureau. Time Machine ne le trouve pas non plus et ni dans utilitaire de disque. Pourtant, lorsque je regarde dans "rapport système", le DDE apparaît bien en USB. Je précise que le DDE est certes autoalimenté mais pas de problème de ce coté là...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution? (j'ai cherché dans différents forums mais ne trouve rien).  

Je vous remercie pour votre aide précieuse.


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2015)

Ce disque USB est-il visible avec un autre Mac ?


----------



## oflorent (27 Septembre 2015)

Tu es sur quelle version d'OS X ?
Tu as essayé de le monter avec l'app utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Krapidoo (27 Septembre 2015)

Je suis sur la version 10.10.5. Le DDE n'apparait pas dans l'app utilitaire de disque...


----------



## Krapidoo (27 Septembre 2015)

Locke, je ne sais pas s'il est visible avec un autre Mac...


----------



## oflorent (30 Septembre 2015)

Tu éteins ton MAC, tu branche ton DD et tu rallumes.
Il devrait apparaître sur ton bureau.
As-tu, dans l'option de TM coché le principe d'effacer les anciennes sauvegardes ?
Ton DD est peut être trop plein.


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

oflorent a dit:


> Tu éteins ton MAC, tu branche ton DD et tu rallumes.
> Il devrait apparaître sur ton bureau.
> As-tu, dans l'option de TM coché le principe d'effacer les anciennes sauvegardes ?
> Ton DD est peut être trop plein.



Bonjour oflorent,

je te remercie pour ton aide, malheureusement cela n'a pas fonctionné. Pour info, mon DD fait 2 To et à la dernière sauvegarde, 580 Go était disponible.
C'est vraiment bizarre car quand je branche le DD, il apparaît bien dans l'arborescence du périphérique USB du rapport système mais pas sur le bureau ni dans le finder. Je n'y ai plus accès et TM me dit qu'il ne le trouve pas...

Si quelqu'un a une idée pour résoudre le problème...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Salut

Que te renvoie, DDE branché,  dans le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) un 
*diskutil list
*
@+


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Que te renvoie, DDE branché,  dans le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) un
> *diskutil list
> ...



Salut!

voici le résultat :

/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           999.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS My Passport for Mac     2.0 TB     disk1s2

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ 


Je n'y connais rien mais j'en conclue que le DD y est mais tjs pas dans finder, ni bureau...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Tente :
*sudo diskutil umount /dev/disk1s2*
puis
*sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2*
puis
*sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s2*


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tente :
> *sudo diskutil umount /dev/disk1s2*
> puis
> *sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2*
> ...



Avec la 1ère commande, il me répond ça :
We trust you have received the usual lecture from the local System

Administrator. It usually boils down to these three things:


    #1) Respect the privacy of others.

    #2) Think before you type.

    #3) With great power comes great responsibility.


Password:


Je fais quoi? je passe à *sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2 ?
*
Merci encore pour ton aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Tu as entré ton mot de passe après ......Password:


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu as entré ton mot de passe après ......Password:



je viens de le faire et la réponse ensuite :
disk1s2 was already unmounted


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Ok tu fais la suite


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ok tu fais la suite



je te copie colle ce que j'ai fait, j'espère que je n'ai pas fait de boulette...

disk1s2 was already unmounted

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2

^[[Asudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s2

sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s2


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

non il faut passer la 2éme commande et attendre qu'elle soit finie
puis ensuite passer la troisième.


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> non il faut passer la 2éme commande et attendre qu'elle soit finie
> puis ensuite passer la troisième.



Voilà ce qui est affiché maintenant... 

** /dev/rdisk1s2

  Executing fsck_hfs (version hfs-285).

  Invalid content in journal

** Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.

  The volume name is My Passport for Mac

** Checking extents overflow file.


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> non il faut passer la 2éme commande et attendre qu'elle soit finie
> puis ensuite passer la troisième.



la suite...

** Checking catalog file.

** The volume My Passport for Mac could not be verified completely.

  Invalid content in journal

(4, 47144)

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s2

Password:

Sorry, try again.

Password:


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

non non non 
1)  *sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2
*
puis on attend patiemment l'affichage du prompt : 
MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$
puis

2) *sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s2*


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> non non non
> 1)  *sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2
> *
> puis on attend patiemment l'affichage du prompt :
> ...



OK, merci pour ta patience... je suis vraiment une quiche... je re-commence


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

Krapidoo a dit:


> OK, merci pour ta patience... je suis vraiment une quiche... je re-commence



Je crois que j'ai vraiment merdé et tout bloqué parce que j'ai re-fais depuis le début et maintenant ça me dit :

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2

** /dev/rdisk1s2 (NO WRITE)

Can't open /dev/rdisk1s2: Resource busy

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Refais tout depuis le début :
Tente :
*sudo diskutil umount /dev/disk1s2*
puis
*sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2*
puis
*sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s2*


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Refais tout depuis le début :
> Tente :
> *sudo diskutil umount /dev/disk1s2*
> puis
> ...



Après la 2ème commande j'ai ça :

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2

** /dev/rdisk1s2

  Executing fsck_hfs (version hfs-285).

** Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.

  The volume name is My Passport for Mac

** Checking extents overflow file.

** Checking catalog file.

** The volume My Passport for Mac could not be verified completely.

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ 

Je passe à la 3ème?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Non, il y a des problèmes sur le DDE refais un :
*sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2*


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Non, il y a des problèmes sur le DDE refais un :
> *sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2*



Toujours le même problème à priori car cela donne ça :

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2

Password:

** /dev/rdisk1s2

  Executing fsck_hfs (version hfs-285).

** Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.

  The volume name is My Passport for Mac

** Checking extents overflow file.

** The volume My Passport for Mac could not be verified completely.

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Es-tu sûre de ton câble usb?
Peux-tu le changer pour voir?


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Es-tu sûre de ton câble usb?
> Peux-tu le changer pour voir?


 
Ok, je le change et recommence


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Es-tu sûre de ton câble usb?
> Peux-tu le changer pour voir?



avec changement de câble USB, j'ai ça : 

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ sudo diskutil umount /dev/disk1s2

disk1s2 was already unmounted

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk1s2

** /dev/rdisk1s2

  Executing fsck_hfs (version hfs-285).

volumeType is 0

0000:  00c0 b201 0100 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000       |................|

0010:  0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000       |................|

. . .

01f0:  0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000       |................|

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk1s2

Volume on disk1s2 failed to mount

If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Essaie 
*sudo fsck_hfs -fyr /dev/disk1s2*


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Essaie
> *sudo fsck_hfs -fyr /dev/disk1s2*



Ca donne :

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ sudo fsck_hfs -fyr /dev/disk1s2

** /dev/rdisk1s2

  Executing fsck_hfs (version hfs-285).

** Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.

  The volume name is My Passport for Mac

** Checking extents overflow file.

** The volume My Passport for Mac could not be verified completely.

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

As-tu des données importantes sur ce disque?


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> As-tu des données importantes sur ce disque?



J'ai ma sauvegarde TM, je ne m'en sers que pour ça.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

As-tu un autre disque où tu pourrais temporairement faire cette sauvegarde?


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> As-tu un autre disque où tu pourrais temporairement faire cette sauvegarde?



J'ai mon ancien disque dur mis sous boitier en DDE lorsque j'ai changé le DD de mon Mac pour passer en SSD mais je ne sais pas si l'espace est suffisant... Je vais essayer...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Il faudra peut être le formater?


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> As-tu un autre disque où tu pourrais temporairement faire cette sauvegarde?



Malheureusement, non, le DD mis sous boitier n'aura pas la mémoire suffisante...


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

Krapidoo a dit:


> Malheureusement, non, le DD mis sous boitier n'aura pas la mémoire suffisante...



Même si je le formate, la mémoire ne sera pas suffisante ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

De toutes façons perdu pour perdu, on va tenter de reformater ton DDE :
*diskutil list*
pour commencer


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> De toutes façons perdu pour perdu, on va tenter de reformater ton DDE :
> *diskutil list*
> pour commencer



C'est parti :

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh SSD           999.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS                         2.0 TB     disk1s2

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

tu vas faire un :
*diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ DDE_2TO /dev/disk1*


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> tu vas faire un :
> *diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ DDE_2TO /dev/disk1*



Si je comprend bien, impossible d'écrire sur le DD, ça donne ça :

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$ diskutil eraseDisk JHFS+ DDE_2TO /dev/disk1

Started erase on disk1

Unmounting disk

Error: -69760: Unable to write to the last block of the device

MacBook-Pro-de-murielle-lacote:~ Mininous$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Ton DDE est-il encore sous garantie?


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ton DDE est-il encore sous garantie?



Je ne pense pas


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Il faudrait essayer de le démonter et de le mettre dans un autre boitier au cas où le boitier serait en cause. Sinon il faudra en acheter un autre.


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il faudrait essayer de le démonter et de le mettre dans un autre boitier au cas où le boitier serait en cause. Sinon il faudra en acheter un autre.



Un grand merci pour ton aide précieuse et ton incroyable patience!!! Dernière question et après, je ne t'embête plus : quel DDE me conseillerais-tu pour mes sauvegardes TM?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2015)

Voir ceci : http://www.macway.com/fr/category/3/disque-dur-externe/+42:4560.html
Fais quand même le test de démonter le disque et le mettre dans un boitier externe.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Krapidoo (3 Octobre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Voir ceci : http://www.macway.com/fr/category/3/disque-dur-externe/+42:4560.html
> Fais quand même le test de démonter le disque et le mettre dans un boitier externe.
> Bonne soirée



Merci encore et bonne soirée!


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème avec mon DD My Passport (qui peut être saturé). il fonctionnait très bien hier et quand j'ai voulu copier des dossiers, je n'ai pas pu pour cause de lenteur excessive et j'ai eu une fenêtre avec un message d'erreur. et de puis le DD n'est plus reconnu. j'ai fait la commande sur  diskutil list et voilà ce que j'ai :
Last login: Sat Jun 24 11:15:29 on ttys000

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS                         999.8 GB   disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Grindhouse              999.8 GB   disk2s2


iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Juin 2017)

Salut.
C'est lequel des 2 disques externes qui est "malade"?
Celui-ci je suppose :


```
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *1.0 TB disk1
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk1s1
2: Apple_HFS 999.8 GB disk1s2
```


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

je ne sais pas . En fait j'ai deux disques externes mon My Passport défectueux  et un autre WD Elements (1To) qui lui fonctionne.


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

Actuellement j'ai branché le My passport dont la LED clignote. Sur les préférences système, il est bien détecté My Passport 0748 apparement c'est le disk2 et disk2s1


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Juin 2017)

Le plus simple est d'éjecter le disque qui fonctionne et de ne laisser branché que celui qui ne fonctionne pas, puis de refaire un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

c'est ce que j'ai pourtant fait, je refais un diskutil
voilà ce que j'ai de nouveau :
iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS                         999.8 GB   disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Grindhouse              999.8 GB   disk2s2


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Juin 2017)

Non il faut au préalable éjecter et débrancher le DDE qui fonctionne pour être sûr ensuite de ne pas faire de bêtises.


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

Je viens de le brancher et de l'éjecter à l'instant.  Pour info les DD ont des noms différents (celui qui fonctionne s'appelle Death Proof et le DD malade c'est Grindhouse). après un diskutil list j'ai donc toujours la même chose :
iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS                         999.8 GB   disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Grindhouse              999.8 GB   disk2s2


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Juin 2017)

Tu confirmes que les retours du diskutil list, avec seul le DDE HS branché sont visibles post #53 ?


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

Absolument


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Juin 2017)

Que renvoie un :
*df -H*


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

Apparemment j'ai rencontré un bug hier quand j'ai voulu copier qq dossiers, la copie vers le DD s'est mal passé j'ai dû l'arrêter sans le déconnecter normalement. Et depuis plus de reconnaissance de mon My Passport sur le Finder...  Par ailleurs je sais qu'il ne reste beaucoup de place sur le disque.


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ df -H

Filesystem                                        Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk0s2                                      499G   377G   122G    76% 1210125 4293757154    0%   /

devfs                                             191k   191k     0B   100%     649          0  100%   /dev

map -hosts                                          0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /net

map auto_home                                       0B     0B     0B   100%       0          0  100%   /home

/Applications/WD App Manager/WD App Manager.app   499G   376G   123G    76% 1206945 4293760334    0%   /private/var/folders/sk/pl9991kj0y91zr6w3fcjrwdc0000gn/T/AppTranslocation/B3530876-6608-4C32-99CF-4495410A8024

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Juin 2017)

Peux-tu tenter un :
*diskutil repairVolume disk2s2*


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil repairVolume disk2s2

Started file system repair on disk2s2 Grindhouse

Repairing file system

File system check exit code is 8

Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required

Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed

Underlying error: 8: Exec format error

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Juin 2017)

tu vas tenter :
*diskutil repairdisk disk1
diskutil repairdisk disk2*


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

Je tiens à préciser que je vais devoir quitter le forum à 13H.  On pourra remettre à plus tard  si tu le veux bien ces manipulations. Merci de ton aide si ça peut permettre de trouver une solution à mon problème


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil repairdisk disk1

Repairing the partition map might erase disk1s1, proceed? (y/N) c


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

ça va écraser ma partition ça nan ?


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil repairdisk disk1

Repairing the partition map might erase disk1s1, proceed? (y/N) cy

Repair canceled

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil repairdisk disk2

Repairing the partition map might erase disk2s1, proceed? (y/N) y

Started partition map repair on disk2

Checking prerequisites

Checking the partition list

Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition

Checking the EFI system partition's size

Checking the EFI system partition's file system

Checking the EFI system partition's folder content

Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces

Checking booter partitions

Reviewing boot support loaders

Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions

Updating Windows boot.ini files as required

The partition map appears to be OK

Finished partition map repair on disk2

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil repairdisk disk1

Repairing the partition map might erase disk1s1, proceed? (y/N) y

Started partition map repair on disk1

Checking prerequisites

Problems were encountered during repair of the partition map

Error: -69808: Some information was unavailable during an internal lookup


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Juin 2017)

Il y a un souci sur ton disque. 
Si tu dois quitter à 13h00 je te dis à plus tard.


----------



## Popsumpills (24 Juin 2017)

J'ai refais un diskutil list, j'ai à présent ;
iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Grindhouse              999.8 GB   disk1s2


----------



## macomaniac (25 Juin 2017)

*Popsumpills* & *Jean
*
J'avance ici une interprétation qui peut s'avérer erronée de part en part > en ce qu'elle découle uniquement de l'interprétation d'un point de détail.


Quand je lis vos échanges -->



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Le plus simple est d'éjecter le disque qui fonctionne et de *ne laisser branché que celui qui ne fonctionne pas*, puis de refaire un :
> *diskutil list*
> 
> 
> ...



et que je vois ce tableau retourné (j'ai exclu les résultats du *disk0* = le disque interne de l'_iMac_) :

```
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
#:                   TYPE NAME           SIZE       IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme                *1.0 TB     disk1
1:                   EFI EFI             209.7 MB   disk1s1
2:             Apple_HFS                 999.8 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
#:                   TYPE NAME           SIZE       IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme                *1.0 TB     disk2
1:                   EFI EFI             209.7 MB   disk2s1
2:             Apple_HFS Grindhouse      999.8 GB   disk2s2
```

=> je suis forcé de conclure que les deux disques externes *disk1* et *disk2* correspondent à un seul DDE identifié comme *MyPassport*.

Si cette inférence est correcte > ce DDE contiendrait donc *2* disques de *1 To* chacun > et offrirait des options de *RAID matériel* (soit *RAID 0* = exportation d'un volume unique égal à la somme des tailles des 2 disques ; soit *RAID 1* = redondance de données d'un disque sur l'autre) > ou l'option de désolidarisation des disques hors *RAID matériel* > de manière à ce que chacun apparaisse comme un disque indépendant de l'autre.

Je suppose alors que c'est l'option de désolidarisation des 2 disques qui a été suivie > de sorte qu'il y a *2* disques autonomes gérés dans un seul boîtier.

----------

En relisant dans cette optique les tableaux -->


il apparaît qu'aucun volume n'apparaît monté sur la partition *disk1s2* du premier disque (*2: Apple_HFS 999.8 GB disk1s2*) et une réparation de la *table de partition* de ce disque *1* a avéré qu'elle était illisible --> 
	
	



```
Problems were encountered during repair of the partition map
Error: -69808: Some information was unavailable during an internal lookup
```



il apparaît qu'un volume *Grindhouse* apparaît monté sur la partition *disk2s2* du second disque (*2: Apple_HFS Grindhouse 999.8 GB disk2s2*) mais > si la vérification de la *table de partition* a retourné un sans faute > par contre la vérification du *système de fichiers* en charge du volume *Grindhouse* retourne un constat d'erreur irréparable -->
	
	



```
Started file system repair on disk2s2 Grindhouse
Repairing file system
File system check exit code is 8
Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8: Exec format error
```


En résumé : les *2* disques internes au boîtier *MyPassport* apparaissent tous les 2 en difficulté > le 1er = *disk1* ayant une *table de partition* illisible > le 2è = *disk2* ayant un *système de fichiers* de la partition principale invalide.

Je note que le dernier retour de la commande *diskutil list* est :

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
#:                   TYPE NAME           SIZE       IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme                *1.0 TB     disk1
1:                   EFI EFI             209.7 MB   disk1s1
2:             Apple_HFS Grindhouse      999.8 GB   disk1s2
```

=> ce qui montre que le disque n°*1* du boîtier n'est plus du tout reconnu > de telle sorte que le disque n°*2* se trouve indexé comme *disk1*.


----------



## Popsumpills (25 Juin 2017)

Pour répondre à macomaniac, j'ai constaté que lorsque je déplaçais le MyPassport sur différents port USB, et après avoir fait un diskutil list j'avais plusieurs disques de listés (disk1 pouvant aller jusqu'à disk5). Par contre si je reboot le Mac, là j'aurais qu'un seul disque externe détecté le disk1 par défaut avec le disk0 interne....

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Grindhouse              999.8 GB   disk1s2


iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$ diskutil repairVolume disk1s2

Started file system repair on disk1s2 Grindhouse

Repairing file system

File system check exit code is 8

Updating boot support partitions for the volume as required

Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed

Underlying error: 8: Exec format error

iMac-Grindhouse:~ Grindhouse$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Juin 2017)

Tu as des données importantes sur ce disque?


----------



## Popsumpills (25 Juin 2017)

Oui y'a quasiment 1To de fichiers vidéos et audios et autres applications que je tiens à garder.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Juin 2017)

Tu as tenté de changer de câble?
Sinon l'autre solution serait d'extraire le HDD du boitier actuel (si faisable) et de le mettre dans un autre boitier de ce type par exemple : https://www.macway.com/fr/product/26064/boitier-disque-dur-25-storeva-xslim-usb-30-silver.html


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Juin 2017)

Est-il encore sous garantie?


----------



## Popsumpills (25 Juin 2017)

J'ai changé le câble par contre il n'est plus sous garantie


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Juin 2017)

Popsumpills a dit:


> J'ai changé le câble par contre il n'est plus sous garantie


Dans ce cas perso je tenterai le démontage du disque et le remontage dans un boitier de qualité.


----------



## Popsumpills (25 Juin 2017)

Et pour info c'est du câble USB 3.0 compatible USB 2.0 que j'ai


----------

